# Jason Fischer 4n update



## monocotman (Jan 13, 2021)

I’ve been waiting for this plant to open two flowers together and now there are three. The oldest is starting to look a bit the worse for wear with holes in the red but it will keep it for a few days yet. This is the only phrag I grow that keeps flowers like this. Most jettison them when they still look perfect.
It’s a slow grower but chunky. The spikes are quite stiff and generally do not need staking.




David


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 13, 2021)

Excellent color. Beautiful plant and flowers.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 13, 2021)

Love it!!


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 13, 2021)

Wow. Fantastic. Mine is in spike and waiting for first bud to open. Your 2 spikes on such a compact plant is awarding winning.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 13, 2021)

where is this from?


----------



## Hien (Jan 13, 2021)

interesting color for a Jason Fischer . I thought they are more red than this .
Is the photo color true to the real color of the flowers in sunlight?


----------



## monocotman (Jan 13, 2021)

Linus, it is from the Fischer’s. Besseae ‘robs choice’ 4n x MDC ‘rocket flash’ 4n.
Hien, the colour is quite accurate, the photos were taken outside in natural light,


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2021)

Hmmmmm colchicine!!! 
Yay besseae hybrids. Nice, thanks for sharing. I need you to send me a sample of your water so I can see if I can duplicate it.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 13, 2021)

Eric, it’s very very special water. It falls out of the sky on a regular basis here in the UK. I collect in rain tubs and use it on my plants much like many other orchid growers do. TDS is about 20-40 depending on the time of year. Not much else to add,
David


----------



## abax (Jan 13, 2021)

Love that color David. I prefer the softer rose red and this one is wonderful.


----------



## sergeharvey (Jan 14, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Linus, it is from the Fischer’s. Besseae ‘robs choice’ 4n x MDC ‘rocket flash’ 4n.
> Hien, the colour is quite accurate, the photos were taken outside in natural light,


How does it compare to the Rocket Flash by Cow Hallon 2?


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 14, 2021)

monocotman said:


> I’ve been waiting for this plant to open two flowers together and now there are three. The oldest is starting to look a bit the worse for wear with holes in the red but it will keep it for a few days yet. This is the only phrag I grow that keeps flowers like this. Most jettison them when they still look perfect.
> It’s a slow grower but chunky. The spikes are quite stiff and generally do not need staking.
> View attachment 24640
> 
> ...


Beautiful, David! I killed two Jason Fischers before I figured out Phrags didn’t like the sumner temps in my grow room.


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 14, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Linus, it is from the Fischer’s. Besseae ‘robs choice’ 4n x MDC ‘rocket flash’ 4n.
> Hien, the colour is quite accurate, the photos were taken outside in natural light,


You should send a photo to Jerry. He likes to see his seedlings in bloom.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 14, 2021)

I have, when it flowered for the first time last year!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2021)

sergeharvey said:


> How does it compare to the Rocket Flash by Cow Hallon 2?


I bet it doesn't get those ugly saw-teeth!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Eric, it’s very very special water. It falls out of the sky on a regular basis here in the UK. I collect in rain tubs and use it on my plants much like many other orchid growers do. TDS is about 20-40 depending on the time of year. Not much else to add,
> David


Can you send me a measured sample so I can evaluate the minerals in the solution?


----------



## sergeharvey (Jan 14, 2021)

NYEric said:


> I bet it doesn't get those ugly saw-teeth!


Found it. My friend wants to sell me a piece.


----------



## awesomei (Jan 15, 2021)

I would buy it!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2021)

That's a good one. Lots of Cow's Hollow hybrids have saw teeth on the lateral sepals. In my opinion 4N Rob's Choice or Carlisle are better for shape and substance.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks Eric, I’ve had a few flowers from this clone, from two flowering’s, and so far, no saw teeth have been seen!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2021)

yep. Very good parents.


----------



## blondie (Jan 20, 2021)

Stunning! fantastic shape and colour to it


----------



## monocotman (Jan 21, 2021)

Here it is with my best triploid Fritz.


this gives a better idea of the colour of the JF. 
David


----------



## terryros (Apr 10, 2021)

David, perhaps you saw the cover photo of the current April 2021 AOS Orchids bulletin. It is a picture of Jason Fischer 'World on Fire' that received an FCC for Orchids Limited January 2020. The same cross that your and my plants are from. Jason Fischer told me today that he doesn't think there has been a bad plant from this cross. My plant has multiplied into 2 plants and it looks like I will be keeping both, since I don't expect to ever have a better Jason Fischer. Take good care of yours. I am sure it is award quality.


----------



## sunset (Apr 11, 2021)

Beautiful. is it then right flower (fat shape) 4N ?


----------



## monocotman (Apr 11, 2021)

Terry, thanks, I will take good care of the plant! It’s a slow but steady grower and so far, no setbacks!
Sunset, the fat flower is a triploid Fritz Schomburg,
regards
David


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2021)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KateL (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi David,
I have a few Jason Fischers in bloom and one of them threw two flowers. Not a 4N like yours, but I’m happy.


----------



## eaborne (Apr 28, 2021)

Beautifully grown!


----------



## abax (Apr 28, 2021)

Outstanding Kate! I have two 3n that grow so slowly that I despair of ever seeing a
bloom...ANY bloom.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 29, 2021)

Beautiful blooms!
David


----------

